

350-page Internet market research report from JP Morgan - fnazeeri
http://www.scribd.com/doc/11482768/JPMorgan-Nothing-but-Net-1509

======
anuraggoel
It gets better - here is their forecast for 2008.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/02/jpmorgan-
predicts-2008-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/02/jpmorgan-
predicts-2008-will-be-nothing-but-net/)

~~~
ovi256
They are so wrong it's not even funny.

They predicted 8% S&P growth and 34% Internet stocks growth for 2008.

~~~
andr
That's par for the course. See this:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzJmTCYmo9g>

------
thomasfl
Has anyone here read it? Is it worth the space on my disc if I download it?

~~~
inerte
Yes, I've read until the individual countries analysis.

It's good. Very, very good. It's not always right, of course, and if you
refresh multiple times a day hn, reddit and techcrunch you'll know 90% of the
text.

And except for a few odd acronyms, it's a light read, with colorful commentary
(specially MS attempts to lure users to MSN and the whole cloud section).

I recommend. You may find lots of part that you disagree with, but damn it'll
be hard to make your point against this report because it's very, very
complete.

A++ Would read it again :)

------
Prrometheus
The download button appears to be broken for 32 bit Ubuntu 8.1 systems running
Firefox 3.0 with Flash 9.

------
jsvaughan
worth a read, i say. good post.

